
Hospital in Naples, Italy, avoids coronavirus infection by staff - solarengineer
https://www.nbcnews.com/video/hospital-in-naples-italy-avoids-coronavirus-infection-by-staff-81480773935
======
solarengineer
I had to see this video to understand what it means to walk about and to
interact with those handling infected people. The scene where the nurse places
the medicine in an isolation compartment closes the door and then has to
dispose the glove made me realise how a virus can be an invisible enemy or
attacker. It’s in the air, it’s on surfaces, it’s exhaled and inhaled, the
ventilation can move it around.

